#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  video aulas cisco em meu canal no youtube

## iverton

Bom dia colegas do forum!

Venho compartilhar as video aulas que tenho upado para o youtube, tem quase todas as áreas de certificação cisco ccna e estou upando as que ainda faltam, colocarei em seguida cursos para ccnp quase todas as áreas também.
Espero que gostem.

https://www.youtube.com/user/ivertongs

----------


## cristianoribeiro

> Bom dia colegas do forum!
> 
> Venho compartilhar as video aulas que tenho upado para o youtube, tem quase todas as áreas de certificação cisco ccna e estou upando as que ainda faltam, colocarei em seguida cursos para ccnp quase todas as áreas também.
> Espero que gostem.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/ivertongs


Parabens pela iniciativa, amigo. Vou assistir todas.

----------

